# 211 turbo charged my indoor OTA!



## xenomorff (Feb 22, 2006)

I originally tried to hook my indoor OTA directly to my HDTV but the results were pretty bad. I just got the 211 today and when I hooked my antenna to it the results were outstanding. All signals are in the 80's and FOX is at 98. This is one heck of a system.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes many people are reporting that the VIP series receivers are handling OTA's a lot better than the old 811's and 942's. My locals look awesome too in Nashville.


----------

